

Show HN: Society of Hispanic Professional Engineers Redesign Built with Node.js - morenoh149
http://shpedev.herokuapp.com/

======
morenoh149
Open sourced @ [https://github.com/r3dm/shpe-
sfba](https://github.com/r3dm/shpe-sfba) comments/suggestions welcome :)

